# Extracting Rider only power from Bosch system



## duncanish (Sep 30, 2005)

I would like a breakdown of how much power I put down vs how much the bike does. Is there any way to get that out of a bosch ebike. Mine has a purion display, btw.


----------



## eBikesmith (Jan 31, 2017)

I'll be honest, this is a little confusing. In what unit of measurement are you looking to calculate your answer? I mean the battery power would be calculated in Watts based on a specific moment in time, the motor energy could be calculated in Newton Meters, and the human energy would probably be calcuted in Joules... Am i overthinking this?


----------



## duncanish (Sep 30, 2005)

Watts for each at any given time for the rider and motor separately.


----------

